# MOZO UltraLight HID Spotlight Review



## richardcpf (Oct 19, 2010)

Today I recieved my MOZO HID spotlight. I found out about this particular spotlight thanks to cpfer masha1 and his mini barn burner 75w spotlight mod.

This is a L35/N30 clone, uses a 35w hid and a 11.1V 5.6A lithium battery pack. 2 not-so-bright leds are used for area illumination.

First thing I noticed is how small and lightweight it is compared to my Stanley HID, which is about twice as heavy. Build quality seems pretty solid, and the beam is centered, but blue/greenish. Anyways I have plans for switching the bulb.

It came with an 15V,0.85A AC charger, carrying strap and user manual. 
No DC charger included, but for the price I couldnt ask more. A spare battery for the L35 costs as much as this whole spotlight.

I will be updating this review with more info and night shots.


----------



## olebob (Oct 20, 2010)

Would you consider asking ma_sha1 about the bezel trimming and perform/report on that? (30k lux improvement)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## richardcpf (Oct 26, 2010)

Update

after several runtime tests, I was quite dissapointed at the mozo hid runtime. On website description and users manual said "minimun of 2 hours", but when it came to the testing..

1st test:
00:52m to off.

2nd test:
00:51m to off.

3rd test:
00:55m to off.

-All with a fully charged battery pack, reading 12.31v. I was expecting 12.6v when fully charged.
-No visible output drop during the runtime.
-Battery pack goes into protection mode, it wont power anything else.
-Charging takes a little more than 3 hours.
-Used a fan for cooling, but it wouldnt make much difference, because the spotlight barely gets warm. The heat is in the reflector and bulb.

The mozo hid was able to compete with the stanley hid at 300m ranges. Their performance appear to be very similar, with a hotspot a bit smaller than the stanley's. I was expecting at least 1 1/2 hours of runtime, but I guess it was too much asking for the $95 I paid for it.

The stickers on the body and battery pack are esily removed and once you do that you realize that they are pretty old and dont stick anymore, about 1 or 2 years. If this is true then that could be the reason of the low runtime, an old and an once fully discharged battery pack. Well, you get what you pay for right?

Further mods:
-A 12v plug which enables direct driving the spotlight without charging the battery for vehicle use.
-Battery pack mod based on 9x18650. It is possible to fit up to 12x18650 in there.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Almost 1hr run time on such a light weight HID is not bad at all.
Especially consider the value, a replacement Li-ion battery alone will cost you over $100. 

The battery says 5.6Ah, in reality, probably about 4Ah as mfg always over state capacity & most capacity were measured at very low discharge whihc won;r represent high amp draw conditions. 

At 3.5Amp draw, 4Ah capacity will last just over an hour. 
Your run time may get over the 1hr mark after a few more cycles.



olebob said:


> Would you consider asking ma_sha1 about the bezel trimming and perform/report on that? (30k lux improvement)



Two things were done to get the extra 30K lux, one is remove a few mm of the Bezel inside diameter that was covering the edge of the reflector, the other is play with the shim plates, fine toning the lamp position in/out to get a slightly tighter beam. It is noticible by watching the corona size (Hot spot is too small & too intense too visualize a difference) while doing so. My guess is probably half & half, 10-15K lux improvements could be attributed by either one alone.


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone source replacement/additional batteries? Are they interchangeable with n30/l35.

Also, I question the use of the word "clone". It implies (at least to me), that it's a cheap knock off.


----------



## firelord777 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey richard, where did you buy your MOZO HID? Tried PM ing you, but its not showing. Thanks


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 6, 2011)

you can get the mozo off ebay search mozo 


joe


----------

